# My haps and peacocks..



## angeljin17

Just wanna share some pics of my haps and peacocks.. :wink:






























































[/url]


----------



## angeljin17




----------



## angeljin17




----------



## Strohs58

Nice Pics...Beautiful Fish.


----------



## non_compliance

awesome fish... what is that first one in the 2nd set of pics?


----------



## F8LBITEva

nice fish. I love the Exo


----------



## Benaiah

Very nice. :thumb: Do you have a full tank shot?


----------



## danielratti

I agree what is that first fish in the second group??


----------



## F8LBITEva

probably a Copadichromis trewavasea


----------



## danielratti

I was thinking that the color in the face was off so I excluded that. I've never seen one with a all white head before.


----------



## Tangalawirifts

Those are great looking?


----------



## angeljin17

Thanks everyone. It's a Copadichromis Trewavasae Mloto Likoma 'Fireline Mloto'. So far, he's my fav among my new ones. I'll post an updated FTS when I've finished reconstructing my set-up.


----------



## Tangalawirifts

Tangalawirifts said:


> Those are great looking?


What I meant to say was "those are great looking.


----------



## angeljin17

More..


----------



## F8LBITEva

Is that Exo new? Do you keep him with females to color up like that?


----------



## RicardoPaula

Friend,

Very nice fish.

Like your Aulonocara Benga, nice color 

Regards,
Ricardo


----------



## MalawiLover

Love the blaze on the lithobates. =D>


----------



## angeljin17

F8LBITEva said:


> Is that Exo new? Do you keep him with females to color up like that?


I have two anagenys both are males but I need to separate the other one due to his temperament as he always tends to hunt my pheno which is about 2.5 inches only.


----------



## F8LBITEva

yeah its awesome how they stalk smaller fish and sneak up behind them. Definitely cant keep small fish with these guys, you will see their hunter instinct come out. I have a nice male and one female but he wont color up, *** heard from someone who breeds Exos that they need to be kept in groups with other males for them to color up like your is. Heres mine about 9 inches:


----------



## angeljin17

Thanks Ricardo and Mod MalawiLover for the compliment and appreciation.


----------



## angeljin17

@F8LBITEva Wow! that's huge man! :thumb: Yap, I'm also amazed at how they hunt their prey from a tilted body position and just focusing on one target until finally securing a grip on its prey. This unique behavior of them is also visible as that of a Christyi which hunts its prey the very same manner an Exo does. Yap, for them to show their true color potential you need to have at least 2 males in the presence of 1 female or in my exp even without a female :wink: As one will tower over the other as the dominant one in breeding dress.


----------



## TheBanker

nice!! waiting on that full tank shot, what size is the tank?


----------



## Guest

NICE COLLECTION!!!!


----------



## angeljin17

Marduk said:


> NICE COLLECTION!!!!


Thanks sir! :wink:


----------



## angeljin17

TheBanker said:


> nice!! waiting on that full tank shot, what size is the tank?


Yap I would be posting its Fts within the next coming days when I'm done with its reconstruction..
Btw, it's a 72" x 18" x 21". :thumb:


----------



## angeljin17

As promised, well here's an update of my tank with its full tank shot..
Please bear with me with the pics' quality as I'm using only phonecam.. :wink:










































My Eheim 2217

















Thanks for viewing..

-Jay


----------



## angeljin17

Solo shots..

Sciaenochromis fryeri (Mbenji Is.)

















Aulonocara sp. "Lwanda" 

















Aulonocara jacobfreibergi "Eureka"


----------



## angeljin17

Copadichromis Trewavasae Mloto Likoma 'Fireline Mloto'

















OB peacock

















Aulonocara maulana


----------



## Fogelhund

Wild looking fish, but not a Copadichromis Trewavasae Mloto Likoma 'Fireline Mloto'


----------



## angeljin17

Fogelhund said:


> Wild looking fish, but not a Copadichromis Trewavasae Mloto Likoma 'Fireline Mloto'


Thanks sir! In any case, he is still my fav among my new ones. I really like the all white on his face. 8)


----------



## angeljin17

More pics.. 

Aulonocara jacobfreibergi (Undu Reef) "Mamela"

















Aulonocara stuartgranti (Usisya)

















Aulonocara "German Red"


----------



## angeljin17

Update..

Aulonocara Ngara (flametail)









Aulonocara Maulana (bi-color 500)









Protomelas sp. "Steveni Taiwan" (Taiwan Reef)









Group shot


----------



## leftys4js

very nice fish


----------



## angeljin17

Tnx sir.

Here are some updated pics and new additions..

Aulonocara sp. "Stuartgranti Maleri" (Maleri Is.) Yellow Regal, he's around 3.5in


----------



## angeljin17

Copadichromis borleyi (Kadango) -2in-


----------



## angeljin17

Placidochromis phenochilus -2.5in-

















Dimidiochromis compressiceps -3in-









Aulonocara maylandi -4in-


----------



## angeljin17

Aulonocara jacobfreibergi (Otter Pt.) -3.5in-









Aulonocara stuartgranti (Usisya) -2.5in-









Copadichromis azureus -4in-









Aulonocara stuartgranti (Ngara) -3in-


----------



## firenzena

Wow

that an awesome array of fish you have.

i'm really impressed by the fact they all colour up so well.

Have they all being growing up together or have you added them at different stages.
I would love a show tank like that


----------



## angeljin17

firenzena said:


> Wow
> 
> that an awesome array of fish you have.
> 
> i'm really impressed by the fact they all colour up so well.
> 
> Have they all being growing up together or have you added them at different stages.
> I would love a show tank like that


Tnx! Most of the larger ones have been there like childhood mates  while the 2-2.5inchers are new additions. I guess their food diet, water chemistry, and compatibility play a big part in their overall coloration. :thumb:


----------



## angeljin17

Btw, I just thought of posting some yawn shots.. :dancing:


----------



## firenzena

Nice!

I am working toward an all male setup but probably 3-4 of each type as I don't have the luxury of choice as you do.

Looking to add males as they colour up and any females that accidentally get in will be culled.

Interested in the Ngara and your opinion on fish in this thread.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... highlight=

Thks


----------



## angeljin17

firenzena said:


> Nice!
> 
> I am working toward an all male setup but probably 3-4 of each type as I don't have the luxury of choice as you do.
> 
> Looking to add males as they colour up and any females that accidentally get in will be culled.
> 
> Interested in the Ngara and your opinion on fish in this thread.
> 
> http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... highlight=
> 
> Thks


That would be cool, just post your set-up if you're done with it. Goodluck man! :thumb: 
Btw, based from the body and tail markings, I would put my 2cents in it being an Ngara though let's wait for what others have to say also.


----------



## non_compliance

I can't believe you don't have a background on that tank...


----------



## angeljin17

non_compliance said:


> I can't believe you don't have a background on that tank...


Actually, I've updated the tank with a new black bg 

Here are the pics..


----------



## CrazyCichlid

nice collection. Do u know the name of the cichlid in the first and eleventh pic on 2nd post? Looks good.
cc


----------



## non_compliance

I can see that fish I"m going to steal from you in the last pic... smack in the middle...  that thing is so awesome!!!!

P.S. paint the white tube black.


----------



## angeljin17

CrazyCichlid said:


> nice collection. Do u know the name of the cichlid in the first and eleventh pic on 2nd post? Looks good.
> cc


Tnx. It's a copa trew mloto likoma.


----------



## Fogelhund

angeljin17 said:


> CrazyCichlid said:
> 
> 
> 
> nice collection. Do u know the name of the cichlid in the first and eleventh pic on 2nd post? Looks good.
> cc
> 
> 
> 
> Tnx. It's a copa trew mloto likoma.
Click to expand...

Didn't we clear up that it wasn't this fish earlier in the thread?


----------



## angeljin17

non_compliance said:


> I can see that fish I"m going to steal from you in the last pic... smack in the middle...  that thing is so awesome!!!!
> 
> P.S. paint the white tube black.


Lol! Tnx. Yeah, it would be nicer if it's painted black, will fix it in the next coming days.


----------



## angeljin17

Fogelhund said:


> angeljin17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrazyCichlid said:
> 
> 
> 
> nice collection. Do u know the name of the cichlid in the first and eleventh pic on 2nd post? Looks good.
> cc
> 
> 
> 
> Tnx. It's a copa trew mloto likoma.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't we clear up that it wasn't this fish earlier in the thread?
Click to expand...

Our lfs' here confirmed it to me as is, no offense but I really believe that it's a copa likoma or a very very close relative but definitely not a hybrid.


----------



## Fogelhund

It isn't the first, or last time that a LFS was incorrect, no offense.

The jaw is incorrect for a Copadichromis mloto likoma, the bottom jaw should be longer than the top, with much thinner lips. I'm sorry, but IMHO you have a fryeri hybrid. The eye looks incorrect for a Copadichromis, but correct for a Sciaenochromis fryeri. The head slope also differs.

It's a great looking fish, but isn't what the LFS claims.

For reference.



















I think it should be clear that these fish do not share the same physiology.


----------



## Darkside

angeljin17 said:


> Fogelhund said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> angeljin17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrazyCichlid said:
> 
> 
> 
> nice collection. Do u know the name of the cichlid in the first and eleventh pic on 2nd post? Looks good.
> cc
> 
> 
> 
> Tnx. It's a copa trew mloto likoma.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't we clear up that it wasn't this fish earlier in the thread?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our lfs' here confirmed it to me as is, no offense but I really believe that it's a copa likoma or a very very close relative but definitely not a hybrid.
Click to expand...

I don't see it as a Copadichromis mloto, the profile is off.


----------



## cjacob316

let me just say that you have a pretty **** good eye *Fogelhund*
i can sort of see the things you're talking about, but i don't think i would have ever come upon them myself


----------



## angeljin17

Update.. More yawn shots..


----------



## Husnain

Fish and Photography both are excellent :thumb:


----------



## angeljin17

Husnain said:


> Fish and Photography both are excellent :thumb:


Thanks sir! :wink:


----------



## jets07

nice looking fish, what size is the tank


----------



## angeljin17

jets07 said:


> nice looking fish, what size is the tank


Thanks. It's a 72" x 18" x 20" 100g tank.


----------



## angeljin17

Hi guys. Here are some updated pics..


----------



## angeljin17




----------



## angeljin17

Here are some new acquisitions.

Aulonocara kandeense -2.5in-









Aulonocara maylandi -2.5in-









Aulonocara stuartgranti (Chilumba) -2.5in-









Otopharynx lithobates -3.5in-









Copadichromis azureus long fin -3.5in-









Sulfurhead peacock -3in-


----------



## firenzena

Time for an updated tank shot.


----------



## Husnain

angeljin17 said:


>


This one is awesome!


----------



## angeljin17

Thanks Husnain but he's no longer with me, he died of bloat.


----------



## angeljin17

firenzena said:


> Time for an updated tank shot.


Here's your request bro.

Updated full tank shots with new background.


----------



## Uknowho

Wow. Beautiful fish, beautiful tank


----------



## firenzena

That certainly is a spectacular male display tank!

Sorry to hear of the loss due to bloat.

Do you find you have issues with the feeding requirements of the different fish.

I feed my haps/peacock that live in the same tank a mixture of Hikari Gold and JBL Novo rift and never had problems ( knock on wood).

Thanks for sharing


----------



## foevaafta

Beautiful fish!


----------



## angeljin17

Thanks sirs for liking it.

@firenzena, I've been feeding my fish Nls cichlid formula, Tetrabits complete, Dajana spirulina flakes for the past two years and just tried fresh veggies (zucchini and green peas) for 2 months now and I have no problems at all.


----------



## angeljin17

Updated pics of my Aulonocara sp. "Stuartgranti Maleri" (Maleri Is.)


----------



## utimag

Great looking fish!!! Great looking tank!!! Great job!!! =D>


----------



## non_compliance

I see you are still taunting me with these fish... don't make me book an overseas flight.... I"ll creep in there and swipe them!!!! 

Thanks for sharing the new pics.... awesome fish.


----------



## MrCastro3

MalawiLover said:


> Love the blaze on the lithobates. =D>


Speaking of lithobates, I have one and when I got him at the LFS he had bright yellow on the head. Now nothing. Does the color come back? Could he be a little stressed? I feed NLS will that help or does he need a female?


----------



## angeljin17

utimag said:


> Great looking fish!!! Great looking tank!!! Great job!!! =D>


Thanks sir! The fish in your avatar is great looking also, what kind of peacock is it? I really like his fins!


----------



## angeljin17

non_compliance said:


> I see you are still taunting me with these fish... don't make me book an overseas flight.... I"ll creep in there and swipe them!!!!
> 
> Thanks for sharing the new pics.... awesome fish.


Thanks bro! Lol Then come on already! If you have any plans of visiting here in the Philippines, I'll treat and tour you to all the lfs here!


----------



## angeljin17

MrCastro3 said:


> MalawiLover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love the blaze on the lithobates. =D>
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of lithobates, I have one and when I got him at the LFS he had bright yellow on the head. Now nothing. Does the color come back? Could he be a little stressed? I feed NLS will that help or does he need a female?
Click to expand...

Sir, it may either be he's stressed out or what you got was a color enhanced one, they are pretty common in most lfs to attract customers and would be buyers. Just give him some time and see if there'll be some changes while feeding him Nls. I've been using Nls for 2 years already and so far it's my fav for my fish. Having females to bring out the colors of the males is just fine if you have any plans of breeding them. In my case, I used to have 2 males in my main tank without females and they're still both showing nice colorations.


----------



## angeljin17

Updated pics of my Aulonocara Maylandi


----------



## F8LBITEva

thats a nice fish!


----------



## red-eye

Very nice fish!


----------



## MNCproductions

Keep em coming! All beautiful!


----------



## angeljin17

Thanks sirs! Actually I have 3 of these guys. The other 2 are only around 2.5-3in. I just hope they would also turn this nice.


----------



## angeljin17

And here are some shots of my Aulonocara Mamela Lemonjake























































yawn shot


----------



## jstewart804

As I have a clean slate to work with, here I sit combing other peopls tank photos. I really like this setup and just might try it myself tho I am 100% positive I will nto be alblt to get my fish to look as nice as these. Sorry for brining up a semi older post but I had to comment since this is my first time seeing these picturs. AWSOME fish!.


----------



## SamTHorn

Very nice.
Any wider shots of their tank? It looks like a nice one.


angeljin17 said:


> Updated pics of my Aulonocara Maylandi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> life insurance over 50


----------



## phorty

Beautiful tank! What type of rocks are those?


----------



## kingdave

What is the first fish in the very first post of this thread (the red colored peacock)?

I have one of these and wasn't exactly sure what it was.

Beautiful photos and fish BTW!!!


----------



## angeljin17

Hi guys! It's been almost 6 months since my last update. Been busy for the past couple of months. It's just too bad that most of my boys died due to bloat and hole-in-the-head, maylandi, lwanda, dragonblood, maleri to name a few.. and it's very disappointing. I almost lost interest in the hobby. Though I realized that it's just part of our hobby at least I learned something from the disaster that struck my tank. :thumb: Well.. thinking that the life in my tank should go on so I decided to purchase new ones and I'm happy to introduce my new boys


----------



## angeljin17

Kandeense








Usisya








Baenschi








Maulana








German red









Btw, those are adobe rocks and the first fish is a dragonblood. :thumb:


----------



## angeljin17

here are the other tankmates

Blue Dolphin








Mamela








Lithobates Z-rock








Ob peacock








Pheno Tanzania









thanks for viewing.


----------



## angeljin17

Hello guys. 6 months had passed since my last post. Just want to share some updated pics of my all-male.  Here they are..

dragonblood


blue dolphin


hybrid?


baenschi


pheno tanzania


german red


lwanda


lithobates


hai reef


rhoadesi


lemonjake


firefish


azureus


maylandi


taiwan reef


jacobfreibergi


fenestratus


rubescens


fryeri


thanks for viewing.


----------



## NativePredator

What a beautiful representation of those species, always loved the peacocks, its quite obvious you care for your fish very well, bravo, and thanks for sharing those pics, I love pics =D>


----------



## angeljin17

Thanks sir for liking it and welcome to cichlid-forum. Enjoy your stay here.


----------



## kingdave

You have some incredibly beautiful specimens that are very well kept and very well photographed. I am very impressed.


----------



## angeljin17

kingdave said:


> You have some incredibly beautiful specimens that are very well kept and very well photographed. I am very impressed.


Thanks sir.


----------



## angeljin17

Btw, I like your avatar and it looks quite familiar..


----------



## kingdave

angeljin17 said:


> Btw, I like your avatar and it looks quite familiar..


I hope you don't mind my use of the image... Venustus is my favorite fish... I'm waiting for my male to grow and color up.


----------



## angeljin17

kingdave said:


> angeljin17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, I like your avatar and it looks quite familiar..
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you don't mind my use of the image... Venustus is my favorite fish... I'm waiting for my male to grow and color up.
Click to expand...

No problem sir. :thumb: He's one of my fav also, he had the full blaze already when I lost him due to bloat. They are voracious eaters and I'm pretty sure yours will grow up quickly.


----------



## namvet4

angeljin17, Thank you for sharing all those photos :thumb: 
You have excellent skills in both fish keeping and photography.Kudos!


----------



## angeljin17

Thanks sir namvet4.


----------



## YoungCrazyCatWoman

Very nice shots of beautiful fish


----------



## angeljin17

Hi! I just want to share some updated pics of my all-male. Shots taken from june till present.

Firefish

















Baenschi

















Hai reef

















Dragonblood

















Maylandi

















Fusco


----------



## angeljin17

Usisya

























Lithobates









Ngara 

















Ob strawberry

















Albino eye-biters

















Blue Dolphin


----------



## angeljin17

Icebergs

















Eureka









Mamelela









Azureus









Ob pea









Clean-up crews:

Albino bristlenose pleco

















Clown loach


----------



## Husnain

Maylandi rocks... rest of the fish are also awesome...


----------



## angeljin17

Husnain said:


> Maylandi rocks... rest of the fish are also awesome...


Thanks dude!

Here are a couple new pics..

Lethrinops sp. "Red Cap"









Placidochromis phenochilus "Mdoka Whitelips"









Aulonocara sp. "Stuartgranti Maleri" 









Aulonocara stuartgranti (Hai Reef)









Aulonocara sp. "Dragonblood"









Nimbochromis fuscotaeniatus









Aulonocara Ob Strawberry









Aulonocara Mamelela


----------



## angeljin17

new boys..

Otopharynx lithobates (Zimbawe) 1









Otopharynx lithobates (Zimbawe) 2


















Lethrinops sp. "Red Cap" (Itungi)









Aulonocara Aquilonium 1









Aulonocara Aquilonium 2









Aristochromis Christyi









Thanks for viewing!


----------



## jchild40

They are beautiful!


----------



## DIAMOND_CICHLIDS

Red Empress and lethrinops red cap are stunning! :fish:


----------



## angeljin17

Thanks sirs for the compliments!


----------



## SeahorseDeb

Are you using a 50mm lens? Looks great! Nice bokah!! (and very nice cichlids too!)
:dancing:


----------



## superemone

full tank shot?


----------



## papasmurf

colors with the other peacocks and haps in your tank. I have an albus kande island male that has not regained any colors (he is full grown) since being in my hap/peacock male tank and would like to get a red cap if they do better.


----------



## angeljin17

@SeahorseDeb, thanks! I'm only using a point and shoot cam Canon powershot A1200 

@superemone, okay I'll try to post fts in the next coming days.

@papasmurf, so far he gets along well with the others and doesn't mind him at all. He's around 3inches now and I can't wait to see him in his full colors when he matures. I'll just update from time to time. Btw, how big is your albus now?


----------



## angeljin17

new pics..

lithobates









dragonblood









maylandi









maleri









mamelela









azureus









firefish









albino pea









ob pea









Thanks for viewing.


----------



## 60gallon

WOW...ALL of your fish are nice but my personal favorites are below. 



angeljin17 said:


> Otopharynx lithobates (Zimbawe) 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lethrinops sp. "Red Cap" (Itungi)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maylandi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> azureus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> albino pea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ob pea


Out of those I like the Red Cap the best! :thumb:


----------



## papasmurf

Pretty much just a silver fish with some red striations in his fins and a bit of glimmer on his cheek. I plan on moving him to another tank and seeing if he colors back up but also listed him for sale in the hopes that someone might have a more relaxed setup they could work him into. I have an mchenga male that is the same story....pretty when spawning in the other tank but loses most of his color when with the big boys. BTW...what kind of lighting do you have on your tank? I am running 4 54W T5's (two 10k and two 6500k) and am not really pleased with the lighting. I have some plants in the tank which is why I went with the 6500's but the 10k bulbs are kind of dissappointing on their own as well. One of the bulbs is a coral life and the other is a zoo med...can't say anything good so far about the CL bulb and am thinking of going DIY LED.


----------



## spotmonster

Are the dragon blood and the firefish really that red? I have had diff types of these but have never been able to find true red ones. more orangeish.


----------



## angeljin17

@60gallon, thanks! but my redcap died last week for an unknown reason together with my firefish though I'm suspecting of the frequent climate change in our place as the reason. My friend's CA/SA set-ups also suffered some casualties.

@papasmurf, perhaps you can try to put him in a solo tank, groom him and see if there'll be any changes. Could you post pics of them? I'ts just really disappointing losing my redcap and firefish but I'm planning to replace them as soon as they'll be available from my source here. With regards to lighting, I'm using an Arcadia marine white T8 only though I'll be adding a marine blue T8 soon for the 50/50 combo. DIY led is good also imo.

@spotmonster, my dragonblood is red but not that much while the firefish is more of pinkish. The orange ones are called strawberry here. I guess the redness also depends on their genes aside from the effect of their diet.


----------



## papasmurf

along with about 8 or 9 others. I think it was hemorrhagic septicemia...it developed really quickly and was pretty disgusting to see what it would do to what was a perfectly healthy fish in about 2-3 days time. I finished treatments a week ago and have been watching all the other fish to make sure everything is okay again before adding and others and I am going on vacation soon and would rather add new fish afterwards. I've got what was sold to me as a yellow blaze lithobates but it does not have anywhere near as much color as yours. It looks to be a male but is almost jet black with an orange stripe to the dorsal and part of the tail area. The blaze is not developed and the fish is a good 3". I have a suspicion it may be a red blaze "aristo" lithobates that was in the wrong tank. That is a really nice Maleri you have as well...all of them look good!


----------



## DIAMOND_CICHLIDS

Was This an all male tank? just wondering if the lethrinops colored like that without females, I've always wanted some but people on here said they won't color up without females....


----------



## papasmurf

but males will color up to some extent without females...IME they do not hold color well in the presence of other haps and peacocks in an all male setup. They really need some very peaceful (possibly non cichlid) tank mates or a species setup to really light things up.


----------



## angeljin17

@papasmurf, sorry to hear man. My show tank also had gone to different kinds of diseases (bloat,ich,tb) which almost wipe-out all my haps and peas. Due to this I've lost interest in the hobby before, but I've realized that they're all just part of it so I decided to go on and re-stock and collect again all that's on my wishlist 
With regards to your lithibates, I think it's the one with the black orange dorsal variant.

@Diamond, yes it's an all-male tank. When I got him from my source he's already colored up. He retained this coloration while in my tank until I lost him for an unknown reason maybe due to the frequent climate change here in the Philippines.


----------



## angeljin17

Some update of my boys..

*Otopharynx sp. "Blue Torpedo"
*









*Aulonocara sp. "Lwanda"*









*Aristochromis Christyi*









*Nimbochromis Fuscotaeniatus*









*Aulonocara stuartgranti "Blue Neon"*









*Copadichromis Azureus*









*Aulonocara Ngara "Flametail"
*









*Aulonocara "German Red"
*


----------



## angeljin17

Hi guys! Here are some updates of my tank.
I've added 2 Mobas. 

*F1 Cyphotilapia gibberosa (Moba)*

male 5.5"

















female 5"


----------



## angeljin17

more Moba pics




























Thanks for viewing! :thumb:


----------



## jnick

Absolutely stunning fish and tank!! Hw long have you had the fronts in there? He are they doing? I typically read tht peacocks and haps are to aggressive and active for fronts as tank mates...but I've always wanted one!


----------



## johnchor

hello

whats is fenestratus u have there?
it looks like red empress to me.

u mixed all the fish in the same tank? wont they fight and kill each other?
i see some predators u keep there.

thanks


----------

